# Hello from Alberta, Canada



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello from Alberta as well! You will find quite a few of us lol
Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Katherine nice to meet you


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

A hearty welcome from N Michigan!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome! Your about 15 minutes away from me! What discipline do you ride? I could PM you some leads to help with your horse hunting!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Katherine. I just cannot imagine the cold . hats off to all the Canadian that have horses, but I would sure love to have your summers !..
I have some horses that came from Manitoba . Boy were they hairy when they got here and immediately shed out , poor things shed a lot that first year !


----------



## katherinehillson (Jul 14, 2013)

That would be awesome!! I am looking to get into eventing!  Horse people are so helpful!


----------



## katherinehillson (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, it's rough alright!  But so worth it!


----------



## katherinehillson (Jul 14, 2013)

Halfway between Airdrie and Cochrane... you?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

katherinehillson said:


> Halfway between Airdrie and Cochrane... you?


Halfway between Airdrie and Calgary

There is a few English barns out your way, have you been looking or are you keeping your horse at home?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

katherinehillson said:


> I have been looking for a website like horse forum for a long time. Now I can get advice, talk with other horse-crazy people and be part of a supportive, generous community! Yay!!
> 
> I have been riding since I was six years old. My love for horses has taken me through many paths... riding lessons with a family friend and my first pony love, lessons at a problematic barn that taught me what I don't want to be like, teaching riding lessons and directing horse camps, joining pony club and meeting the most amazing trainer in the world.
> 
> I am always excited to embrace the equine opportunities in my life... because without horses, who knows where I would be? So may I be forever stinky, my wallet empty and my life full of love.


Welcome to the horse forum fellow neighbor. Im just south of you in Okotoks.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome from a 'Deadmontonian' here! lol.


----------



## 19Palomino (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Katherine,

Wished I could say I have been with horses as long as you but guess I am just greatfull the time I have had and what is yet to come heeeheeeheee...... I am in Okotoks.... Welcome


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome! That's awesome you're looking to get into eventing! We have a pretty decent scene in Alberta, and the people are absolutely great


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


Why do all of you have to be so far yet so close!?

Dammit anyways. 

I wish I had people close to me that ride and arent just ranchers. LOL. 

*wants horsey buddy*

Oh well. Edmonton here I come in September!!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! And yay another fellow Canadian! And QHrider, I feel your pain lol so close yet so far away... 4 provinces isn't that much, right?


----------



## DixieRomance (Apr 24, 2013)

Trying to get the word out in as many places as possible...I'm going to Lakeland College this September for the Western Ranch & Cowhorse program and I'm looking for a dog friendly place to live in Vermilion, AB. Does anyone know of/have anything available?


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

hannahmcphee said:


> Trying to get the word out in as many places as possible...I'm going to Lakeland College this September for the Western Ranch & Cowhorse program and I'm looking for a dog friendly place to live in Vermilion, AB. Does anyone know of/have anything available?


There are lots of places in Vtown that will let you have a dog. Basement suites and trailers and such. Of course if it is a stock type dog, you can always board it at the college and join the stock dog club as well.


----------

